# Advice on Adding a Beta



## sylvia1572 (May 23, 2013)

Hi All, I have a very well established 10 gallon tank with the following occupants:

3 otos
5 rasboras
6 ghost shrimp

I would love to add a beta. OK to do so or not a good idea??

Thanks in advance for your input.

Sylvia


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't see why not..what you have in there now are all quite peaceful and should get along well with a betta.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol. Shrimp salad, yummy yummy. That's what comes to mind with bettas and shrimp. There might be some fin nipping and the betta might eat the shrimp.


----------



## sylvia1572 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the responses....I know it's always a gamble. I do love the ghost shrimp. They're a pretty good size. I'll just have to think about it to see if I want to take my chances and hope they won't become shrimp dinners.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

low, flat rocks can help shrimp hide, but a determined predator will just wait them out.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't...that's my advice cos i put a betta in my tank for just a night and then there were fin parts missing, is there a pattern there?


----------



## sylvia1572 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks, I decided not to add a betta. The ottos, rasboras, ghost shrimp are all living quietly and peacefully so do not want to upset the apple cart here.


----------

